# You Do Jiu Jitsu



## chinaboxer

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11300417/So..._you_do_jiu_jitsu

this was so funny..enjoy!!


----------



## seasoned

It does make a point.


----------



## Steve

It's okay. Kind of cute.


----------



## Xue Sheng

:lol: That was funny... and sadly true.


----------



## 72ronin

LOL.


Yay, a funny miss-conceptions about brazilian jiujitsu thread


----------



## Steve

72ronin said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> Yay, a funny miss-conceptions about brazilian jiujitsu thread



This has become a classic clip, and what makes it even funnier is that the guy's have pretty decent technique.  It looks like they got a group of dude's who actually train.

But we all know that it's only gay if you make eye contact. 







PErsonally, I like this one better.


----------



## Ironcrane

I couldn't stop laughing at the first video. It perfectly captures what it's like trying to explain martial arts to someone who knows nothing about it. The second video is funny too. It makes me think of the time when my old Jujitsu teacher made a joke about the reach around technique.


----------



## Jenna

The humour for me was "The Talented Neice vs ANY Art".  Oh and the line about what colour was your belt? Pink? 

Nobody I guess noticed the spelling mistake on Steve's second picture?? Pffft..


----------



## Chris Parker

I'm sorry, J, I didn't see any writing on Steve's second picture at all.....


----------



## Cyriacus

Thats the Dumbest Woman ive ever seen or heard of.
And the Dude is quite Ignorant.
Im just staring at the screen with quantified stupidity.
I mean, I found some of it amusing. Mostly the Monotopical Focus on Football.
And when He got Angry.
Otherwise, this wasnt so much funny, as much as relatively uninterestingly dull.
No Offense  This is just my sense of humor not allowing blatant idiocy to be funny. Which is directed at the Scripting. Not at you, or anyone else.

The Images were hilarious though


----------



## Tez3

Cyriacus said:


> Thats the Dumbest Woman ive ever seen or heard of.
> And the Dude is quite Ignorant.
> Im just staring at the screen with quantified stupidity.
> I mean, I found some of it amusing. Mostly the Monotopical Focus on Football.
> And when He got Angry.
> Otherwise, this wasnt so much funny, as much as relatively uninterestingly dull.
> No Offense  This is just my sense of humor not allowing blatant idiocy to be funny. Which is directed at the Scripting. Not at you, or anyone else.
> 
> The Images were hilarious though



It didn't make me laugh either or even smile, I'm thinking it's maybe American humour?     Why were they talking like robots? It might have been a bit amusing if they'd spoken like humans.

Jenna, I saw the spelling mistake lol.


----------



## Steve

Tez, you sound like a fuddy-duddy. 

Come on, guys.  The reason you didn't laugh is because it wasn't THAT funny.  It was mildly amusing, at best.  Don't blame that on America, or I'll throw Johnny English back at you.  

The voices, Tez, are because the site generates the voices.  This is a site where you set up an account, plunk dialogue into the computer and then put it out there.  Most of it is crap.


----------



## Tez3

stevebjj said:


> Tez, you sound like a fuddy-duddy.
> 
> Come on, guys. The reason you didn't laugh is because it wasn't THAT funny. It was mildly amusing, at best. Don't blame that on America, or I'll throw Johnny English back at you.
> 
> The voices, Tez, are because the site generates the voices. This is a site where you set up an account, plunk dialogue into the computer and then put it out there. Most of it is crap.



Sorry, it just wasn't funny at all! The voices are horrible. The lines could have been if done with 'humans' and good timing.
I don't think Johnny English is funny either just embarrassing, the reviews here said the same. And you know that our humour is different lol!


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> Sorry, it just wasn't funny at all! The voices are horrible. The lines could have been if done with 'humans' and good timing.
> I don't think Johnny English is funny either just embarrassing, the reviews here said the same. And you know that our humour is different lol!


I'm teasing, Tez.  But I still blame you for Johnny English.  For the record, Steve Carrell's "Get Smart" remake was terrific!  Funny for the whole family.

But back to the thread, part of the humor is the lack of inflection that the computer generated voices lends to the dialogue.  It puts a lot of pressure on the writer, though.  The first one I saw was an iPhone vs HTC Evo video that was pretty funny.  

"I want an iPhone."
"We don't have them in stock, but we do have the HTC EVO."
"Is that an iPhone?"
"Well, no.  It's like an iPhone, but it has a bigger screen."
"I don't care."
"The battery lasts longer."
"I don't care."
"It grants up to three wishes, even if one of those wishes is for an iPhone."  
"I don't care."

The genius of this video is the lack of inflection, as the salesperson brings up point after increasingly absurd point, and the response is simply, "I don't care."  

We've seen that kind of behavior around here.  It's funny.

But... only funny once.


----------



## bjjcompete

This was so funny I had to include it in my blog. Thanks!

I love the when she says her niece got a black belt in 9 months and was only a brown belt for 2 weeks.


----------

